# Best Eventing Horse/Pony <3



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a contest for the best Eventing horse or pony.

*CLASSES*
Beginner Novice Dressage
Beginner Novice Show Jumping
Beginner Novice XC
Novice Dressage
Novice Show Jumping
Novice XC
Training Dressage
Training Show Jumping
Training XC
Preliminary Dressage
Preliminary Show Jumping
Preliminary Show Jumping
Intermediate Dressage
Intermediate Show Jumping
Intermediate XC
Advanced Dressage
Advanced Show Jumping
Advanced XC

*The prize will be an edited avatar of the winning photo or of another photo of your choice. =)*


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are the few pictures I have:

Training X Country: Molly and I 










Novice Show Jumping:










Training Dressage: Beth and Ali


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries:
Novice Dressage:










Novice Show Jumping


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know what level this is, but the height was about 50-60cm.


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

i dont know if this is still going on,but here are my entries

Beginner Novice Dressage








Beginner Novice Show Jumping








Beginner Novice XC


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

rileydog6 said:


> i dont know if this is still going on,but here are my entries
> 
> Beginner Novice Dressage
> 
> ...






I am stealing your adorable fjord pony! I have never seen anything so chubby and cute besides one of my horse's pasture mate who is a halfinger... Or however you spell that.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Just wondering when the judging is?


----------

